

The perils of a table-based layout (open in IE for the full effect) - freejoe76
http://www.lowellsun.com/

======
johns
This could just as easily be titled, "The perils of a terrible web developer"

Tools/languages/frameworks don't kill web sites, people do.

~~~
freejoe76
It took more than one pair of hands to create that. First there was the CMS,
with a layout engine written in tables in 2003. Then there were all the
developers in between who never did anything about it, because it more or less
worked -- and if you look at all the other sites using that CMS (
[http://www.denverpost.com/portlet/layout/html/sitemap/mng_si...](http://www.denverpost.com/portlet/layout/html/sitemap/mng_sitemap.jsp)
) you'll see most of them don't have the same horrific time to render problem.
Then there were the users of that CMS, who also use tables to lay out the
pages. I think the list goes on.

